# HD movies download size



## forbin (Oct 19, 2008)

What's the typical (say 1hr 45 min) size of a HD movie?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

6-8 GB; it varies.


----------



## forbin (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks. What's the typical size range of a standard def movie?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Not too much different, since they'll be encoded in the less-efficient MPEG2. Maybe 4-7 GB.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

IIP said:


> Not too much different, since they'll be encoded in the less-efficient MPEG2. Maybe 4-7 GB.


Most of the SD movies I have pulled from VOD are about half(or a little less)then the size of an HD movie. These are measurements taken at my modem.


----------

